# Needless



## Demonbart (Feb 25, 2010)

So I came across this great manga/anime series called Needless, which is basically a blood,gore and asses seinen title.
Now I looked it up, but there is no official english translation as of yet.
I'd really like it if a manga publisher would pick this up. Preferably Dark Horse, who have been my fav publisher since I started reading Gantz.
So would you like an official english translation of this series? And who do you think should do it?
Discuss.
Nao.


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 25, 2010)

.


----------



## da_head (Feb 25, 2010)

i watched the anime. it was OK but nothing too special. it seemed to ripped off TTGL


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

The 1st ED, drools....

I like how everything was over the top and even in serious situation there were still laughs from both sides (and lets not forget Arclight getting hit by 4 catapulted naked girls XD).


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> The 1st ED, drools....
> 
> I like how everything was over the top and even in serious situation there were still laughs from both sides (and lets not forget Arclight getting hit by 4 catapulted naked girls XD).


Not only the first ED, the OP was pure epicness as well.


----------

